# Are these flowers on my 1 month old Black Widow



## Dudeino (Apr 20, 2021)

Hi, i am new and have started two seeds march 6. I have had problems with having some wilty leaves ive trimmed off. On the right is a Black Widow, right is an og skywalker. The blackwidow has what appears to me flowers...please help? Thank you


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 20, 2021)

Yes  Grats


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 20, 2021)

Is it an auto, and what are your lights set to come on and off at?


----------



## Dudeino (Apr 20, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Is it an auto, and what are your lights set to come on and off at?


They are feminized seeds from ILGM. I have em set on blue/veg on 18 hrs. What should i do with it? It is only a month old and nowhere near big enough to bud. I have some smaller red lights for my african violets and a spider plant on a shelf above i believe may have caused this


----------



## pute (Apr 20, 2021)

What are you concerned about? Plant looks fine to me.


----------



## Dudeino (Apr 20, 2021)

putembk said:


> What are you concerned about? Plant looks fine to me.


I was just concerned because i wasnt sure if it should have flowers on it already. I started them march 6, so theyre a little over a month. The skywalker og is only stems and leaves. But if it is fine i’ll just keep hoping my first grow does well


----------



## pute (Apr 20, 2021)

She is looking good.  Let her do her thing.  Nice healthy looking bud.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 20, 2021)

Yep Autos can flower very quickly. Hell i have had a couple of the old Lowryders that didnt get over 10" tall and was nothing but bud.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 20, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep Autos can flower very quickly. **** i have had a couple of the old Lowryders that didnt get over 10" tall and was nothing but bud.


Or Net LOL


----------



## Dudeino (Apr 20, 2021)

Well thank you all very much. Like i said, this is my first grow ever. I suppose i didn’t study enough into it before starting. I have always been good with plants, but know very little about marijuana plants. Happy growing all!!


----------



## BigJer (Apr 22, 2021)

I have 28 in veg and my GSC auto flower exploded on week 10 so I just put them all on the flower setting and let them go. The biggest tell tale when growing is your leaves. They will signal you if something is wrong.


----------



## Dudeino (Apr 22, 2021)

They both actually have some leaves that are concerning to me. They are on the first or second branches with one big leaf. Both plants have this going on


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2021)

Looks like Magnesium deficiency to me.


----------



## Bubba (Apr 23, 2021)

Cal mag and PH check. ...I cal mag 'd the first time I didn't PH check. One tsp of cal mag raised PH to over 8 in a gallon of distilled water. Little down fixed it.

Bubba


----------

